# Tanks OK?



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

On the weekend I picked up two 28L tanks (about 7 Gal) which are more like 23-25 when set up. They were half price, came with hang on filter, gravel, silk plant, back picture, food and water conditioner so excellent value. I already had 55W heaters for them.

You can see in my signature what I have in them. I think the filter is pretty good (300L an hour, even though I have it on lowest it moves quite a bit of water) but I'm still not sure if they are overstocked or not. The Tiger Barbs are only tiny at the moment, but I think they are going to grow.

I'm using Seachem Stability to establish the biofilter for the first week (I didn't actually set them up until Monday) as well as a 50% water change mid week (normally I would only do weekly changes). I'll be adding in a smallish clump of Java moss in a little terra cotta pot next week in each.

One more question, I read that most oxygenation doesn't come from the bubbles, but from disturbing the water surface (which a bubbler does). So I don't have any air pump/air stone in these tanks, just the hang on filter. Am I doing the right thing?


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

The thing that jumps out at me is the 6 barbs in a 7 gallon tank. This one is a recipe for disaster. That many barbs shouldn't be kept in anything smaller than a 55 gallon, IMO. They will definitely grow to about 2.5 to 3 inches and are somewhat aggressive and zippy. They will need quite a bit of 'swimming' room.

You are right about the oxygenation. But, if your filter disturbs the water surface sufficiently, you are okay.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

> The thing that jumps out at me is the 6 barbs in a 7 gallon tank


So I guess you missed the 5 neons part!

Dude, that tank is very overstocked. I think 6 tiger barbs need atleast a 29g tank. They really shouldn't be kept with neons because the barbs are very stingy eaters. They will eat all the food before the neons have a chance to get to the top of the tank. They are also very active. I think you should either take them back, or upgrade to atleast a 29g tank real soon. Those guys also get 3 inches, so even alone they shouldn't be kept in that size tank.

The neons really need atleast a 10g. They should be alright in the 7g alone though.

In the other tank, the platies get too big for a 7g tank. They need atleast a 10g. They get about 2-3 inches.

I think you need a bigger tank. The fish you have shouldn't be kept in that size (platies and barbs).

The filter is enough surface agitation. In that small of a tank, you should be fine without an airstone.

Oh, and in the post you say the tanks are 28L, but in your signature it says 25L....that makes it 3L less....which would be about 6g and not 7g.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I would get a 30g if i was going to keep all of those fish.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

The barbs are very small at the moment, as I said. Less than 2cm. I had always planned on getting a big cabinet show tank with a curved front, they are 90L or something. They can go in there when I get it.

Feeding isn't a problem, I put the food around the stream that comes out of the filter, half of it goes down the bottom where the tetras are waiting and the other half floats on the surface where the barbs eat. Everyone gets fed.

I'm not worried about the other tank. There's less than a fish per gallon and they are all under 1 inch apart from the big platy.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Ive kept platies before... They aren't terribly fast swimmers or anything so I think a 7 will be ok, although not ideal.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

The inch per gallon rule goes by the potential size for fish...not the size they are now. 

Guppies get around 2 inches, X 3 is 6. Platies get around 2.5 inches X 2 is 5 inches....which gives you 11 inches....overstocked. They will be fine now, while they are still pretty small, but later one you may have problems. Especially if you have female and male guppies and female and male platies....then you will have big problems with overstocking.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I'll probably end up moving the Platy's into the 40L and adding a heater. Then I'll put the Guppies in the 19L and the Betta into a 10L. Then I'll put the 2 Moss and 2 Tiger Barbs into one of the 25L, and leave the 2 Albino and 5 Tetras in the other.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I agree with everyone, and will go on to say that even your current plan above is not going to work.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I bought another one of these tanks, you can see my updated tank configuration in my signature. One of my guppies got dropsy and died, and I'm not sure if I'm going to replace him. The male Platy is the same size and get along great with them. The big fat female is another issue though, I'm not sure I know what to do with her. I think she's already pregnant so no point in moving her yet, but she does chase the other fish (especially the male Platy).

One of my Leopard Danios, the one with no eyes, is by himself and I'm not sure what to do with him. He was acting okay the first week, but then he just started staying in a corner. His fins were a little frayed so I thought he might have got picked on. I have no idea how he eats, I haven't seen him eat yet... not even on his own. I thought they could smell food but he doesn't seem to pick it up. I don't want to euthanise him but he is probably starving to death. Poor guy!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah its too bad, but thats what happens when you keep a schooling fish alone. Its like people who keep wolves, its just kinda "wrong" to me.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

What is what happens when you keep schooling fish alone? The Danio had no eyes when I got him. I doubt he was attacked by the other two, just losing condition from the lack of food. I thought he might be okay so I took pity on him and took him home, but it wasn't to be. Last year I took home a female Betta with basically no mouth, and she survived a year and was pretty happy.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

> What is what happens when you keep schooling fish alone


I think Fishfirst means that when you keep schooling fish alone, they are shy and sometimes don't eat. In your sig though it says you have 2 leopard danios...I think he missed that.

You should have atleast 4 of them though...for them to be happy. Instead of buying the smaller tanks....why not invest in a larger tank...so you can combine a couple of the smaller ones and then add fish where needed (like more danios)? Just a suggestion.

Splitting the barbs up into the 2 tanks still doesn't change the fact that they need a bigger tank. Its not the overstocking we're concerned about, its putting fish in appropriate tank sizes. You will eventually need to get something bigger than your 45L tank, because tiger barbs need atleast a 29g tank (or about 107L i think) IMO. They are active and get pretty big (3 inches).


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I had 3 including the blind one. He was okay the first week and did seem to be swimming with his buddies (more likely they were swimming with him), but after that he was staying in the corner. I'll get another one to replace him. I haven't noticed the danios being the least bit aggressive towards the minnows or the medakas. I wanted a coldwater tank because I can just change water from buckets, I don't have to heat it first which is a pain.

Smaller tanks are easier for me, I can keep different kinds of fish in their own tank, so that feeding time everybody gets some, not just the fast fish. I had enough trouble with 4 female Bettas, and they're smart fish who know when you're going to drop something in the water.

I assume that they aren't going to turn into 2 or 3 inches overnight, I am going to be moving in the next 6 months, when I have a permanant place I can look at getting a big tank (25 gallons, most likely). In hindsight, they were probably a poor choice and I should have done more research, but I can't take them back.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

> I don't have to heat it first which is a pain


I have heated tanks and I don't heat the water first. I just go by feel. I get it as close to the tank temp as I can. Every now and then I'll put some in a small bowl and stick a thermometer in to see the exact temp. I've been doing this for 2 years and haven't had problems yet. It does seem like alot of trouble to heat the water first. I don't think I could keep 3 tanks if I had to do that. 

Well as long as you plan to upgrade in the next 6 months or so, that's fine. You could try getting a couple more danios, instead of only one more. Your blind one may do better in a group. Maybe that will help it find food more (by following its friends). But most fish school by color (sight), so I am not sure if a bigger group would help. I would just make sure, if you aren't already, that you put food right by her at feeding time. Maybe that will help her eat.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

How do you do that? Pour boiling water into the tub? I suppose if you're only changing 30-50% of the water, even if it's 5 degrees difference (quite noticble by hand) it would only make 2.5 degrees difference in the tank. But still...

I've prepared the 10 gallon tank for my barbs. I also have in there three large, leafy silk plants. It will have to suit them until I can do better, they will be in there by themselves so I think they will be okay. Just waiting on a filter I ordered.

I have given the neons to a friend. He has a big school of them and they'll be happy there. The little coldwater fish are in a 25L now. The danios can have their own tank soon - I assume that 2 leopards and 2 zebras will school together? Or should I just buy 2 more leopards instead? The blind danio died, unfortunately.

I'll put the female platy in her own tank when she gets further along and has her babies in there. I'll keep a couple and sell the rest back to the pet shop (provided I do okay with them!), so I'll end up with a tank of male platys/guppies and a tank of female platys.

That's going to keep me busy. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

The different danios should school. Sorry about the blind one. I guess it couldn't really find food, since it couldn't see it.

I use a Python syphon to do water changes. It takes the water out of the tank and then I get the water temp set right out of the faucet, reverse the flow and it puts water back in. I don't have to do any boiling, my water is heated out of the faucet. No buckets, no boiling. Its great.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I dont even see a tank list.. am I missing it??


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

Well he had them in his sig...but now they are gone. Wonder what happened?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Probably lost all those fish because none of those tanks were cycled.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

garfieldnfish said:


> Probably lost all those fish because none of those tanks were cycled.


Don't be silly. I lost a guppy to dropsy last week, and I lost one of the albinos to my own carelessness. Everyone else is alive and doing well (although I gave the neons away).

Most are moving tanks at the moment so I'm waiting until it's finalised before I put my new sig on. Waiting on a few things I ordered.

I took a look at the filter media, and it's got quite dark, quite fast. So it looks like Seachem Stability does the job well (although not having one which I didn't use it in, I can't exactly compare).


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

JustOneMore20 said:


> The different danios should school. Sorry about the blind one. I guess it couldn't really find food, since it couldn't see it.
> 
> I use a Python syphon to do water changes. It takes the water out of the tank and then I get the water temp set right out of the faucet, reverse the flow and it puts water back in. I don't have to do any boiling, my water is heated out of the faucet. No buckets, no boiling. Its great.


Doesn't water out of the tap have chlorine and things in it? I know mine does.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

Yes it has chlorine in it. I just use a dechlorinator (Aqua Safe) and add it to the water as I'm putting the water in the tank.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Here they are in the 10 gallon. One of the tigers seems to be hiding, cheeky little boy. I should get some of that aquascape wallpaper for the back.

The tiger in the front is the king of the tank, although one of the green barbs is the same size. The little ones tend to stay together.

They love to nose through the gravel for food that isn't there. Which makes feeding time a bit of a nuisance because I'll sprinkle the food on the surface and one or two will still be on the bottom searching for invisible food while the others are having a feast at the top. Hopefully after a while they'll all know when I take off the lid it's because food is about to arrive and gather at the surface. I have to turn the filter off at feeding time because it does make the surface quite turbulent.

I think with nothing else in it but the 5 barbs this will be fine for the immediate future.


----------

